# [MotD- First Round] LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring vs Inglorious Basterds



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

vs




The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 19, 2009)

If it was any of the other LotR films I'd go for Inglorious Basterds, but The Fellowship is the best of LotR, so it I'm going for it.

I still hate knocking out something like Inglorious Basterds in the first round though, there are much weaker films to kill first like Spiderman 2.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm voting the Basterds. Didn't like LOTR.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

Fellowship was too great a movie, vote+1.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2009)

I loved LotR. Voting for it.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 19, 2009)

Basterds was a good movie, but there's no way I'm voting againts LotR.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn it.

While the trilogy was great, this was definitely the weakest one. Doesn't stand up to Ing. Basterds on its own imo.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

Basterds, it's Tarantino.  As someone who read Fellowship of the Ring before watching the movie, I just cannot vote for the movie.  Not say it doesn't have it's own merits though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not voting for Inglorious Basterds, I'm voting against the dull LOTR franchise.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Rukia, can you please go hide somewhere forever, where you can't reach the internet with your ballsack opinions?

But I'm still going with Inglorious Basterds.  Fellowship is a great start to a great trilogy, but not strong enough as a stand-alone movie to beat the amazing Basterds.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2009)

Lotr.

It's the best of the trilogy and imo, is the only one better than Inglourious Basterds.......Ugh, hate comparing 2 great films this early.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 20, 2009)

^Indeed, tough match.

But Inglorious Basterds was not as groundbreaking as LOTR for me. I had no expectations from LOTR and then that 3 hour movie hit me with all it's shiny special effects, classic music and epic struggles. 
Inglorious Basterds was everything I had expected. In fact, I was disappointed I didn't see more of them in action. It was not that unique. 
I'm talking only in comparison, I really liked that movie


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm not voting for Inglorious Basterds, I'm voting against the dull LOTR franchise.



 What was that now?  Do I need to set my Balrog on you?


----------



## martryn (Dec 20, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards is a great movie, and I'd much whether watch that again than sit through ANOTHER showing of Fellowship.  However, this is for Movie of the Decade.  The fact that I _have_ seen Fellowship so many times, and will still likely see it more in the future than Bastards, means that it's the clear choice of being a better film, and a more influential film.  

Bastards is great, but it's still no Kill Bill or Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not voting for Lotr, I'm voting against Rukia's stupid opinions



okay, I confess, I'm voting for lotr. Can't lie to you


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards for me


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2009)

Fellowship of the Ring.

Inglorious Basterds is not Pulp Fiction or Jackie Brown.


----------



## Hana (Dec 20, 2009)

This is for movie of the decade so definitely LotR. Inglorious Basterds is a great great movie but as someone said before it isn't Pulp Fiction (had it been this would be on auto-win).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2009)

Inglorious basterds doesn't need to be pulp fiction to be better than fellowship of the ring, the movie wasn't that amazing and was definitely the weakest of the trilogy imo.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 20, 2009)

Bastards was a good movie but LOTR was a groundbreaking achievement in movies. Also you couldn't have picked two completely different movies to compare. But if you are going to rate it in categories I don't see how bastards would win any besides humor.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 20, 2009)

Actually, a fairly tough decision. _Lord of the Rings_ has some gigantic special effects, a well constructed script, and overall likeable characters. _Inglorious Basterds_ is stylish, witty, and well-acted. However, _Inglorious Basterds_ can be downright tedious. At 2 and a half hours it felt mind numbing sitting through 40 minute conersations where tensions occasionally rise, but half the time you're rightfully expecting absolutely nothing to happen. I'll give it to _LotR_.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2009)

If it wasn't for the jew hunter, inglorious basterds would have sunked so hard...


I mean, remember the restaurant scene. there was a point in build up where we're just begging to get it over with, and it stretched that out for another ten minutes


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 20, 2009)

No contest - rings...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I mean, remember the restaurant scene. there was a point in build up where we're just begging to get it over with, and it stretched that out for another ten minutes


lol.  It's sort of ironic that you would go this route.

I felt that way for about 2 and a half movies during the LOTR trilogy.  

"Seriously, just throw the fucking ring in the volcano already.  I need to get home!  My video games aren't going to play themselves."


----------



## martryn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I felt that way for about 2 and a half movies during the LOTR trilogy.



Except for the god awful second movie in the trilogy (which was still pretty decent), I thought the LotR films had great pacing.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Voted for LotR for obvious reasons.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 21, 2009)

Lotr ofcourse, but how did you actualy choose wich movie had to go against the other?

Because if these 2 were seperated they would have gone way higher.

Don't realy like this voting system.


----------



## Anyarel (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never seen Inglorious Basterds and I'm all for The Fellowship of the Ring! =D


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2009)

I think his criteria might have been time length


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

Basterds was decent, but not that memorable. LotR was a decent trilogy and mildly memorable. Nothing much to say about either.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 21, 2009)

The movie of my favorite book so FotR.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

I got the inglourious blu ray about to watch it but no way it can be as epic as LOTR right?


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

LOTR won in a landslide.


----------

